# Digital Line Detect



## lagrena (Aug 14, 2005)

When I leave my computer signed on and it goes into a resting mode I get a notice following sign in 

"Digital Line Detected (PBX) Please verify that your phone linf from your computer is directly connected to a standard analog modum or fax line"

From a DSL filter and splitter on one side is a phone connection to an HP Office Jet 6110 for fax, then to digital phone. On the other side, the DSL line is connected from the spltter to the modem to a wireless router to the computer.

This is the outlined insutruction set up for a phone fax with computer provided from HP

It would appear to me that the phone creates the notice but does anyone know the significence of this notice, and how to remove the reminder if its not important?


----------

